# Mexico Beach Fl pier fishing



## F15Budman (Jul 6, 2013)

Going to Mexico beach FL July 18th. Wanting to fish off the pier. Can anybody give me any advice. Like what I need, what kind of fish I could catch. Bait, etc.
Thanks Budman


----------



## nickel back (Jul 6, 2013)

shark,trout,reds.....there is no telling what might swim by

if you do not have a salt water pole,go to wally world and buy a catfish rod combo,it will do.(for a start)

for line I use power pro Braided line
for the leader I use fluorocarbon leader line(30 to 50lb test)
1 to 3 ounce weights
circle hooks from size 4 to 4/0

I use pin fish live and cut up,so take some small hooks to catch the pin fish(frozen shrimp will work to catch them)

here is some more info on this thread about salt water fishing,also start reading the Fla. regs.,lots of DNR down that way
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=759597



let me add,there are many ways to fish salt water.I would start doing a little research on the area your going to be at and salt water fishing from the surf/pier


----------

